

Skype now censoring links - zwaly

I sent a friend a message in Skype while trying to get him hooked up with a porn star (one can dream) ;)<p>Skype removed the link on his side without any indication of doing so on my side. I<p>Here&#x27;s the censored link (perhaps NSFW, but not pornographic either)
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.niteflirt.com&#x2F;listings&#x2F;show&#x2F;9553321-Celebrity-Adult-Starlet-Porn-Star-Tara-Lynn-Foxx
======
greenyoda
Maybe they just have a spam filter. The words in that URL sound like they
could have come right out of one of the e-mails in my spam folder. It's also
possible that the domain itself has been associated with spam.

~~~
Cael
This is what one of my Skype contacts suggested too. To back it up further:
the link works fine in group conversations.

------
atmosx
I don't think they are banning 'porn'. My guess is they are trying to protect
users from malware.

That said, it is crystal clear that Skype is probably the most heavily
monitored form of IM/video/audio communication along with (plain text) email
and Apple's Facetime/iMessage[1].

[1] [http://www.zdnet.com/apples-imessage-encryption-claims-
refut...](http://www.zdnet.com/apples-imessage-encryption-claims-refuted-
again-7000022105/)

------
m_93
It looks like skype use domain ban. But what was reason of this is unknown.
Curious is that another xxx pages is fully accessible via skype

------
jmspring
Out of curiosity, try running the same link through a URL shortener and send
it again. A brief local test seemed to work.

~~~
m_93
This is workaround but the main problem is still present

